# Your definition of "Bath"



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am rather curious what your methods for bathing your Maltese are...

I've seen some of you with the little dog/baby bath tubs but I don't understand how exactly you utilize it if you still have to put it in the sink or bathtub.

I bathe London & Preston in the kitchen sink using the faucet sprayer, so technically they are getting a "shower" vs an actual "bath". I don't fill the sink up at all or anything. I turn the water off while I massage the shampoo & conditioner in, then rinse them with the sprayer. Is that what you all do, or are you actually filling up the sink/baby tub with the soapy water and dumping it on them?

Just curious. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hmm interesting, I guess it is a shower here with us too.



LJSquishy said:


> I bathe London & Preston in the kitchen sink *using* the faucet *sprayer, so technically they are getting a "shower" vs an actual "bath". I don't fill the sink up at all or anything. I turn the water off while I massage the shampoo & conditioner in, then rinse them with the sprayer.* Is that what you all do, or are you actually filling up the sink/baby tub with the soapy water and dumping it on them?


That is how I do it too, but in the bath tub itself (human bath tub that is).


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had a bathtub for the pups that i put across the kitchen sink, but it kept slipping around. Unfortunately my kitchen sink isn't deep enough to give the pups a bath so i thought i would save my back by buying a little tub. I give the pups a bath in our bathtub and have a sprayer attachment for the showerhead. I don't fill the tub up with water so i guess technically they are getting a shower and not a bath.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I am the photographer and bather here....so no pics at this time. But I put the doggie bath tub in my sink...and I do have a rather large sink. And I also have a great sprayer from PetSmart that attaches to the sink spigot...it has a nice spray and you can turn it off or on by the sprayer head. 


I guess most of the bath can be considered a shower, but I also have a product for the paws. When I lather up the pups, I plug up the drain and pour in the paw product. After a few minutes I unplug the drain in the tub...and rinse the dogs completely. 

My four pups are pretty spoiled and I try to give them the best I can. Don't know if the paw product does anything, but I try. 

I'm sure everyone eventually finds what method of bathing works best for them. me included....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Well I am the photographer and bather here....so no pics at this time. But I put the doggie bath tub in my sink...and I do have a rather large sink. And I also have a great sprayer from PetSmart that attaches to the sink spigot...it has a nice spray and you can turn it off or on by the sprayer head.
> 
> 
> I guess most of the bath can be considered a shower, but I also have a product for the paws. When I lather up the pups, I plug up the drain and pour in the paw product. After a few minutes I unplug the drain in the tub...and rinse the dogs completely.
> ...


 
What's the paw product that you use on your pups, i would like to try it? Boy, do i know what your talking about with the pups being spoiled as i have a few here that are very spoiled, but that's the way it should be!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just gave all three of mine baths, I guess really showers. I do the sink with the faucet in a shower mode. Get them all wet, work the shampoo around, rinse, work the conditioner around then rinse.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> What's the paw product that you use on your pups, i would like to try it? Boy, do i know what your talking about with the pups being spoiled as i have a few here that are very spoiled, but that's the way it should be!


The paw product I use is by SPA Lavish Pet...called Bubble bath paw treatment.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I fil the sink up with warm water as high as their tummy.
So their legs are totally submersed, as they get the dirtiest.
But I let all the water out when I rinse them.
They don't care for the sprayer, so I rinse them with a cup and also water from the faucet.
I have been conditioning them more in the winter, as the static here is crazy.
Tucker just gets bathed parts of him at a time.
He is so tiny I don't want him to get chilled.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I give Rocky a bath in the bathtub. I used to do the sink, but I ended up taking a bath too.:HistericalSmiley: I fill up the tub to tummy and use a plastic cup. I lather him up and then rinse with bathwater. I let water drain, then I fill cup and rinse him with clean water, condition and rinse again. He still moves around the bathtub while I am bathing him. :smilie_tischkante: He loves the warm water rinsing him....he stays still for that. Then I grab a towel and pick him up in it, swaddled like a baby and I hold him and snuggle.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

in the sink dolce gets a shower , and i get all wet but its much more comfortable than in the bathtub because of my back. i use a cup , or i put him under the running faucet he loves that too just like rocky. i shampoo, rinse , shampoo again , rinse condition n rinse. 
in the bathtub i usually fill up the tub n let him try swimming , he doesnt like it much. but he does like warm water and he stays still , i then take out swaddle him in his own beach towel and then blow dry. he loves the blower and likes to get brushed but not on his legs or belly.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky loves the blow dryer too Liza...I brush him but he hates his legs brushed. They are two peas in a pod those two!:HistericalSmiley:



uniquelovdolce said:


> in the sink dolce gets a shower , and i get all wet but its much more comfortable than in the bathtub because of my back. i use a cup , or i put him under the running faucet he loves that too just like rocky. i shampoo, rinse , shampoo again , rinse condition n rinse.
> in the bathtub i usually fill up the tub n let him try swimming , he doesnt like it much. but he does like warm water and he stays still , i then take out swaddle him in his own beach towel and then blow dry. he loves the blower and likes to get brushed but not on his legs or belly.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes they are.


Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky loves the blow dryer too Liza...I brush him but he hates his legs brushed. They are two peas in a pod those two!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I give Rocky a bath in the bathtub. *I used to do the sink, but I ended up taking a bath too.*:HistericalSmiley: I fill up the tub to tummy and use a plastic cup. I lather him up and then rinse with bathwater. I let water drain, then I fill cup and rinse him with clean water, condition and rinse again. He still moves around the bathtub while I am bathing him. :smilie_tischkante: He loves the warm water rinsing him....he stays still for that. Then I grab a towel and pick him up in it, swaddled like a baby and I hold him and snuggle.:wub:


:HistericalSmiley:Me too!
I am considering getting a waterproof grooming apron.
Coco is the worst for getting water everywhere!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Usually bath in the bathtub with mat in the bottom so he won't slide. Might try filling it up next time to see if he likes that....probably won't be too happy with me! I use a cup to rinse him off and then wrap in a towel and snuggle for a second. He likes to get down and run through the house. Finds the blanket I keep on the couch and buries himself in it to dry off...and of course snorts!! My DH sometimes takes him in the shower with him and holds him up under the shower to rinse off. Ollie hates it and DH usually comes out looking like he's been in a fight.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> I am rather curious what your methods for bathing your Maltese are...
> 
> I've seen some of you with the little dog/baby bath tubs but I don't understand how exactly you utilize it if you still have to put it in the sink or bathtub.
> 
> ...


Liza ... we place the little baby bath tub in the regular bath tub. I think it helps Snowball feel secure ... and, in the baby/dog tub, he won't slip. 

We start by testing the shower spray, to make sure it isn't too hot or cold. So, there is already a little water in the bath tub ... but, only an inch or two. Then we place him into the little tub. I gently spray his body wet and then shampoo him. I shampoo his body first ... and then wet his head and hair last. 

When I shampoo Snowball's face (my husband is doing most of the spraying over Snowball's body ... to make sure Snowball stays warm) I gently use my fingers to shampoo around his eyes and face. For some reason he loves when I shampoo his face. When I rinse his face ... I use a little cup ... like a Dixie cup. And, I always tell him when I am using the water to rinse off his face.

I think it might be easier for us to do this though ... because my hubby and I usually are working together. He does most of the spraying ... and, I do the shampooing. 

So, in general, we are using the spray (except directly in his face) to give him his bathie. So, I guess it's a combination of a little shower and bath. We don't dump any water from the tub on him to rinse him ... I want to make sure he's rinsed with clear water. 

One thing I like about putting him into the tub is that when he *shakes it out" ... most of the water remains in the tub instead of on the floor or us. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I have the small doggie bathtub, also. It's pink and so cute. My plan was to put it on the counter in the bathroom and have it drain over the sink while I used the sprayer that Pat mentioned, but the sprayer won't attach to my sink faucet.  I have a long bathroom counter, but only one sink at the end (never understood that one). So lots of room for the little tub and everything I need except for a sprayer. Now, I only do the tub on bathroom counter when I need to wash their butts or cleans their faces.

Anyway, I bathe Sophie in the human tub and use a big cup - it's a tub only and has no shower head. 

Annie's process is a little more complicated, but much more easy on my aching back. I bathe her in the walk in shower. I put a little stool in the shower for me to sit on and I put her on the built in seat at the back of the shower - she just fits and i use the sprayer. Plus, she is very comfortable on the seat and I have a hand on her at all times.

I used to bathe both in the walk in shower while I sat on a stool that I straddled over the lip of the shower - so I was half in and half out and between the wall and the shower door, but I gained a few pounds and it's a bit of a tight squeeze!! This was by far the easiest. I guess I should go on a diet. lol

I always get soaked no matter where I bathe them, so most times bath time is clothing optional! I dry them a little, put them down on the floor with clean towels to roll around on and I put my robe on. I hated being wet and cold when taking them out of the tub. Any other nude bathers out there? LOL

The ideal would be if hubby would agree to let me bathe them in the kitchen sink - it's big and deep and has the perfect sprayer on the faucet, but he's a bit of a germ-a-phobe!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I bathe Tiffany in the bathtub, pouring water over her with a cup. If she's a little dirty (like if she has dirty legs/feet after going outside), she gets a "shower" in the sink.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

sophie said:


> so most times bath time is clothing optional! I dry them a little, put them down on the floor with clean towels to roll around on and I put my robe on. I hated being wet and cold when taking them out of the tub. Any other nude bathers out there? LOL
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOO:chili: Glad to know I am not the ONLY nude bather!! I put Bailey in the walk-in shower and sit on the floor while I give him a bath :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- now I'm confesing to something that everyone else will probably think is CRAZY.:wacko1::brownbag:

I normally take a bath WITH each fluff. I have a huge spa tub (seats 4) and the girls will each get their own turn in the tub with me. When I'm in a hurry, I get into the shower with the fluff. We have one jet that has a long (pull out) extension hose and I will sit on the floor in the shower and give each fluff their individual shower.

OK -- now you know my deepest, darkest secret. No blackmailing me though. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

ROTFLMBO....you are too much...love the way you love your babies Lynn.:wub: They must adore you...Don't tell Rocky when we meet..he'll be jealous and want me to do that too. :HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> OK -- now I'm confesing to something that everyone else will probably think is CRAZY.:wacko1::brownbag:
> 
> I normally take a bath WITH each fluff. I have a huge spa tub (seats 4) and the girls will each get their own turn in the tub with me. When I'm in a hurry, I get into the shower with the fluff. We have one jet that has a long (pull out) extension hose and I will sit on the floor in the shower and give each fluff their individual shower.
> 
> OK -- now you know my deepest, darkest secret. No blackmailing me though. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's a great idea!:thumbsup:


Canada said:


> :HistericalSmiley:Me too!
> I am considering getting a waterproof grooming apron.
> Coco is the worst for getting water everywhere!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lisa-we do the "shower thing" too in the kitchen sink. It is a lot easier this way, in my opinion.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I bathed Bailey in the bathroom sink when he was a puppy a few times but now he's a little too big for that now. I use the bathtub now...he stands on a mat while I have the tap running and I use a cup to rinse him. I really need a hand shower thing pronto!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OK -- now I'm confesing to something that everyone else will probably think is CRAZY.:wacko1::brownbag:
> 
> I normally take a bath WITH each fluff. I have a huge spa tub (seats 4) and the girls will each get their own turn in the tub with me. When I'm in a hurry, I get into the shower with the fluff. We have one jet that has a long (pull out) extension hose and I will sit on the floor in the shower and give each fluff their individual shower.
> 
> OK -- now you know my deepest, darkest secret. No blackmailing me though. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Lol, dont know how I missed this. I ran across it while searching 'static'. Too funny.:HistericalSmiley: My husband would never let me live it down if I started bathing with Mindi. 

I use the garden tub filled to tummy and use a plastic cup... Same way I wash my skin kids.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is one of those things that shock you, but doesn't shock you at the same time. I can almost picture it! LOL My husband would probably commit me if I started that one. And you know what, I'm thinking the shower thing may be a good idea! LOL


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ummm in the summer when i wanted to know if dolce would enjoy swimming i took bath w dolce lol .. we filled the water n there we were i had to cut it short cause my three yr old wanted to join .. lol so i dont think ur crazy hehehe


Lacie's Mom said:


> OK -- now I'm confesing to something that everyone else will probably think is CRAZY.:wacko1::brownbag:
> 
> I normally take a bath WITH each fluff. I have a huge spa tub (seats 4) and the girls will each get their own turn in the tub with me. When I'm in a hurry, I get into the shower with the fluff. We have one jet that has a long (pull out) extension hose and I will sit on the floor in the shower and give each fluff their individual shower.
> 
> OK -- now you know my deepest, darkest secret. No blackmailing me though. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

